# hav items available?



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I keep checking out the HCA website hoping for updates from the Nationals.So far I haven't seen any.I would still like to purchase at least a T-shirt if possible.I think alot of forum members would love to support the HCA through different products/subscriptions etc.if this was made available.I'm hoping this will get "seen" and passed on to the correct people in HCA.I'm also hoping someone knows who we need to talk to for T-shirt sales!I really want a new T-shirt!Can you tell?ound:

eace: eace: eace:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, I want one, too! I hope there are some left? 

I've seen some Hav shirts online, but they aren't as cool! 

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Me too Me too.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Having worked in retail since I was 17---it just kills me to see the HCA miss out on sales!I think they need to hire me!:LOL!:laugh:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Julie,
The HCA web site does now have the national items shown that are for sale.

http://www.havanese.org/08natspecialty/08index.htm


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Kathy!That's fabulous!I checked just before I posted the thread--I didn't see it.......maybe I needed to "refresh" my page!:brick:

:dance:Whoo!Hoo!Whoo!Hoo!:dance:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you Kathy.
Cant wait to be sporting my new shirt.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks? Did you ladies order one? Did you just specify color and size on the Paypal invoice or at the top?

Is there any way to see what the totes or blankets look like?

By the way, since we are talking about "Hav" stuff, does this look even remotely "Hav-ish". I am thinking about getting it to put on Gucci's Christmas stocking

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-Maltese-Hot-F...hZ012QQcategoryZ28129QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Its a maltese, but I like the rhinestone hanging down, cutsie.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kara, even though Havanese & Maltese are pretty closely related, I think that applique is the epitome of Maltese. Sorry. Now if you add a Maltese to your home, it would be perfect!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I was leaning towards that. I thought about cutting the rhinestones chains down some, but that would be a pain in the arse, and it would still be too "maltese-ish"

The Maltese people have it made, gosh.....there are tons of cute appliques for them. NOTHING for the Havs,

I have even been looking for just generic white dog appliques, and can't come up with much.

Maybe I'll just put a bone on it, or a paw print.

Kara


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Kathy -

Thanks for the info on the HCA merchandise. I just sent an email to them requesting information on the throw. I want one so bad (don't mention to my DH the cost!)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kara,
You might try to find something with a hav on it that you like and then make it print out on fabric or use as an iron on.The hav t-shirt comes to mind...I know it would cost 15.00--but you could make it quickly that way--just cut it out and apply.

Just a thought.I like the maltese applique too.:becky:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie,

Good idea  I was just looking for any type of "puppy" or white dog looking applique, but there isn't much out there at all. I did find a Havanese laser cut template thing on ebay, here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/LASER-QUILT-ACR...yZ116680QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

And I also found this Havanese patch, which is super cute:

http://www.sewunleashed.com/havanese.htm

I don't know, I may stick with more traditional stuff for her stocking. I have some cute faux pink mink I might use, and just sequin her name on top, and keep it simple.

Kara


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kathy,

Thanks so much! I just ordered a Pink t-shirt, a throw, and a charm! My early Birthday presents to myself - now all I need is a new puppy too! Don't you think I deserve one for my 50th birthday in October? 

Libby & Kohana :biggrin1: :biggrin1:


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

I just ordered a throw for myself, too! I can't wait for it to get here!

Libby - absolutely you should order stuff for yourself for an early b-day present! I'm getting the throw for a late b-day gift to myself!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

The throw is beautiful!!! You will love it I am sure. Keep shopping everyone, ever penny helps the "cause".


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kathy, am I being computer illiterate again?? I cant see the throw, or Tshirst up close, from you link, how do I get to them??


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes! I wanted to see the throw, too! How? Help!!

Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Yes! I wanted to see the throw, too! How? Help!!
> 
> Kara


I couldn't see them close up either but figured the "cause" was worth it!
Yes Kathy is right- every penny helps!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Lily,
It isn't that you are computer challenged, but rather I too don't see a picture of the throw. Nancy, the very nice person who was manning the table at national, is on this list. Hopefully she will see these post's and send a picture. It really is beautiful though. I don't have a picture of it or I would share.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan had posted a picture of the throw a while ago.
Hope this works

http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=35266&postcount=186


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leeann, Thank you for posting the link to the throw! I already ordered mine because I remembered seeing it somewhere and thinking how lovely it was! Now I'm more excited than ever to get it! and the T-shirt too! Of course I ordered the one with a lighter colored dog on the front LOL! I'll take Ellie too though...just send her on over Jan!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I sent an inquiry, to see if the t-shirts can be shipped to Canada. I sure hope so.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Debbie I would think they should be able to, if not you can ship them to my house & I will ship them to you. UPS comes to my work every day.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you very much Leeann, I haven't heard back yet. I'll let you know.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I got an answer, Yes they should be able to ship to Canadian addresses for an extra shipping cost. Yippy!


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Has anyone who has ordered from HCA received their item(s) yet? I ordered/paid for the '07 HCA Throw on September 8th but still haven't received it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing this morning, it seems like it has been forever than I realized it has only been 1 ½ weeks.. I’m sure it will take them a little longer to get things out than a normal store would so I am trying to be patient, which is very hard to do with havanese items on order LOL.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Leeann - I agree!! I feel like I am sitting on pins and needles waiting for it! Patience ... unfortunately not one of my best virtues :biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Leeann & Cathy,

I too have not received all of my National loot..........I guess we are all in the same boat. It is all by volunteers so maybe they are just busy. I sure am excited to get it all.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

To fill everyone in, I emailed the HCA this morning to check the status of the throw I ordered. ([email protected]). The very nice lady, Nancy Gardner, just emailed me back to let me know that they were mailing it out today and that they have been a little unorganized on their end.

Thought I would "throw" this out there for what's it's worth


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Cathy!

I was wondering if they mailed my shirt yet, or even gotten the order for that matter? I never heard back or got an email after I sent the money via Paypal.

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh yea, we will be sporting our new havie stuff soon. 
Thanks Cathy


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I was wondering too! It's chilly here today and I would love to be cuddling up in mt new Havanese throw! I guess I should just grab my sweater! Thank you for letting us know they ARE getting those orders out! :biggrin1:


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

No problem! I know we are all anxiously awaiting our stuff! Our temp only got up to 90 today, actually cooling off a little (of course it is overcast outside right now!!) I so can't wait for cooler weather so I have a reason to throw the throw over me :becky:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I just realized I had a picture with the throw hanging in the background.
This was taken at the booth in Denver. 
You will all be so pleased when they arrive! There were sooo many really neat Hav tee shirts on people at Denver. I guess I just have to get to more Hav shows!

I also love the 2 I picked up from the Windy City Havanese Club booth, I included that picture too.

I figure if I keep picking away, a couple pictures a week, by next years National I should have posted all of 2007s!

Beverly


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Just curious - does anyone know anything about the Havanese calendar . Did anything ever come out of that suggestion ..


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I sure hope we are going to make one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whoo:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Has anyone gotten their orders yet? I am thinking about getting the throw, too.

I think a Calendar would be a great idea! Wasn't there a thread on it months back? We could vote on our favorite pictures. I'd love to see Goldie with her Chanel Bag for December... so I can hint to my husband! LOL


Kara


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

I got my throw today!! It came by USPS Priority Mail and was waiting for me outside my front door when I got home from work. Well, I have to say ... IT IS BEAUTIFUL!!!

Kara, if you haven't ordered one yet, you should! Now I'm almost wishing that I had ordered two. The Hav on the front looks more of a sable color (which I love since I have two sables) rather than a white/cream, in case anyone was wondering.

I LOVE IT!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

YAY!!

I'm glad you like it!  I probably would've been OK with the white/cream one! ound: Seeing as how that is all I have!  But sables are gorgeous and the throw looks super!

Is it SOFT?  I may have to order it.

That means I should be getting my shirt soon!

Thanks,
Kara


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

I just washed and dried the new throw. It came out perfectly and is very soft! Definitely a quality item well worth the money! Go for it, Kara!! You'll love it


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well I have been waiting and waiting for my mail man and no delivery today. Oh well I'm glad you got yours Cathy and are very happy with your purchase.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Leeann,

Did you send them an email to confirm that they shipped your stuff out to you? I kinda gathered from their response to me that they've been busy and unorganized.  I almost wonder if my sending them an email checking status had something to do with my getting the throw so quickly ... ?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

RedHeadedGator said:


> I got my throw today!! It came by USPS Priority Mail and was waiting for me outside my front door when I got home from work. Well, I have to say ... IT IS BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> Kara, if you haven't ordered one yet, you should! Now I'm almost wishing that I had ordered two. The Hav on the front looks more of a sable color (which I love since I have two sables) rather than a white/cream, in case anyone was wondering.
> 
> I LOVE IT!


I'm so excited!! I'm gonna go look on the porch and see if mine's here yet!! Poo. Not here yet. I'm thinking though, if you got yours and I ordered mine at the same time so pretty soon...right? I can't wait!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

No Cathy I didnt I was hoping your e-mail got the ball rolling for all of us. I think if I dont see it in tomorrows mail I will. Thanks


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Mine didn't come today either


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

*MINE DID!! YOU ALL WILL BE SO* *PLEASED! MY PINK T-SHIRT LOOKS LIKE I HAVE KOHANA ON THE FRONT & THE TROW IS SO BEAUTIFUL!!*
*MY LITTLE CHARM IS SUPER TOO!*

*I LOVE IT ALL! *


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

*THROW - NOT TROW ... HAHAHA*


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Libby,

They had a charm? I didn't see it on their website! Do you have a pic you can post? Is it gold or silver?

Thanks! :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> *MINE DID!! YOU ALL WILL BE SO* *PLEASED! MY PINK T-SHIRT LOOKS LIKE I HAVE KOHANA ON THE FRONT & THE TROW IS SO BEAUTIFUL!!*
> *MY LITTLE CHARM IS SUPER TOO!*
> 
> *I LOVE IT ALL! *


After hearing that I very excited to get mine.
I think Kohana and Oliver look a lot alike.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Cathy,

It is silver for an Italian Charm bracelet, but it is jumbo size and twice as big as my old bracelet - so I guess I will get a big one. It is super nice with the same picture of the white dog with the mountain behind him - just like on the t-shirts. They didn't have a picture, just said Italian charm for $8. I love it so much that is why I will start a new bracelet. Your babies have the same coloring as Kohana - so now I am using these items as pictures of Kohana!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ladies,

If you have sent $$ in via Paypal, its a good idea to email the link Vicki posted.

The person in charge is going out of town on vacation and won't be back for a week, but she hadn't gotten my order and will mail it out when she gets back next week.

So....send an email, but you may not hear back for a week. She was VERY nice and apologetic, apparently, there are some computer problems/issues that they are working on resolving..

Kara


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

*Pics of the Charm*

Cathy,

Here are a few pictures of the charm - but my camera didn't take it well. It is tiny - but nice! I measured the charm and it is 3/4 " by a bit over 3/4" long.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Kara, I just sent an e-mail.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Here is the email I received:

Good Evening Kara,

Our system for checking the orders isn't the best yet....so....could you tell me what you ordered and your address? Also, don't pay for the items yet until I let you know that we have them in stock. 

I am sorry about the timing, but I am going on vacation for a week leaving at 5am tomorrow. I won't be able to get a package together in time for mailing before I leave. 

I will be looking for your reply when I get back.

Thank you,
Nancy Gardner


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh O I hope they did not run out of the shirts. Did you already pay Kara? i sent over a pay pal payment.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I already paid...last week.

They had a large pink and blue shirt in stock, which is what I ordered...so I got the blue one. Just check w/ her and see what she has. What size did you order?

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I ordered a pink Med. if they dont have anymore I think I will see about the throw, everyone seems so happy with it.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Libby,

The charm looks SO cute! Unfortunately I do not have an Italian charm bracelet. I was kinda hoping it was a charm with a loop on it that you could hook on a bracelet. Darn!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

lbkar said:


> I ordered a pink Med. if they dont have anymore I think I will see about the throw, everyone seems so happy with it.


I normally wear a Medium, but I like wearing big shirts around the house. I hope they have a M for you!  I did get a very quick response. I'm sure she will contact you as soon as she gets back.

I also asked if they had throws left, I'll let you know what she says if I hear back sooner.

Kara


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope I hear something soon too! I e-mailed last night and reminded them of my order. I Placed it way back on the 8th and haven't heard a thing! It would be a bummer to find they were out of size M shirts now!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I got an e-mail last night, Nancy is back from vaca. I emailed her back hoping they still have Med. shirts.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

lbkar said:


> I got an e-mail last night, Nancy is back from vaca. I emailed her back hoping they still have Med. shirts.


Maybe I am e-mailing the wrong person?? From the order it says to contact this person~ [email protected] ~ Did I write to the right place? I haven't heard a word since my money was received back on the 8th!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Email this person:

[email protected]

She just got back from vacation and sent me an email this morning. She was going to send my order out today. I beleive there is some problem tracking the orders? She was very nice and helpful, so give her a try!

Kara


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Email this person:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Thanks Kara!! I'll e-mail her right now and see what she says!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

dgardner is the same contact I used also Christy. She should get right back to you. The only Med shirts they have left are blue & green - no pink bummer I switched to a blue.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

lbkar said:


> dgardner is the same contact I used also Christy. She should get right back to you. The only Med shirts they have left are blue & green - no pink bummer I switched to a blue.


Oh man! bummer. I ordered a pink one too. I hope she gets back to me soon, it's been hard waiting this long already and not hearing anything.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, they did have a few throws left  So I ordered one of those too! woo hoo!

Crazy dog house here I come! lol

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Oh, they did have a few throws left  So I ordered one of those too! woo hoo!
> 
> Crazy dog house here I come! lol
> 
> Kara


Kara we wont call you crazy till next year and we all actually get to go to the show and have to help you carry your loot back to your room...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

*grin*

That'll be fun! I wonder if my husband will leave me in Richmond with the dog! LOL ound: Oh, and my "stuff"! haha.

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Guess what I got today. :whoo: 

I ended up getting the blue shirt since all the med pink were gone and I am very happy with it.

Kara if you still ordered a large you should be able to wear it as a dress, the Med covers my bum completley (not a bad thing) The do run kinda big but they are 100% cotton so they may shrink a little.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I got my stuff too! :whoo: 

I guess it came in the other day when I was in Dallas, but I opened it today! 

I love the throw and the shirt.

The shirt shrank ALOT!!!! It fits like I like them too. I like wearing bigger tshirts around the house, nice and comfy w/ sweats and flip flops for those lounging around days! lol

Its cute, I don't own many "blue" shirts or clothes! I like it.

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh darn then I guess it wont cover my bubble after I wash it. 
T-shirt & sweats sounds like my kind of sunday while watching football.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ohh girls! I got mine too!! Yippee! the throw is great! I keep doing a double take at my couch since I see a white Hav out of the corner of my eye! I got the blue shirt too, haven't washed it yet, but it looks plenty big.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, maybe yours won't shrink much? Or there isn't a big diff between the large and medium.

I actually prefer Mediums if I'm seen OUTSIDE of my house! lol, But Larges for lounging around and lazy days...or a walk around the neighborhood.

I have a shirt from Victoria's Secret and on the front it says "I love my dog" on the back "more than anything"....boy, do I get comments when I wear that, everyone asks about my dog! lol

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gosh,

I can't find the thread about the EBAY Havanese doll? lol..but I just saw a listing for a Hav puppy, if anyone is interested! LOL

http://cgi.ebay.com/HAVANESE-PUPPY-...oryZ3904QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara, now I *have* seen everything!!!!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I saw that on e-bay, too , Kara. I cannot believe anyone would pay that much for it. Why not just get an ACTUAL DOG, lol !


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I know, Right!

Oh...and this one is pretty cute:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200168594607&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123

Though, it really doesn't apply to ME. lol

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I like that sign.....it's kinda neat--and the picture is awesome!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! This guy reminds me so much of Milo.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250159143402


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, that's kind of freaky


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow, he really does look like Milo!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

One of the people on the maltese forum bought one (lets just say the price was even higher!) She creates those amazing animals with just one hand (I think she was born that way.) They are gorgeous but I would be so nervous- I am sure Belle or Dora would get ahold of it and chew the eyes off!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow! She really has quite a talent and a testimony. Did anyone go to her website? It's totally awesome how lifelike her dogs look. I have 2 hands and couldn't even come close to what she does with only one! Amazing!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I know this isn't exactly a "Hav item"......but its funny, nonetheless:

http://www.cozypetclothes.com/product/A23562559

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound: Unforunately true!ound:
Sometimes all havs need this shirt---does it come with a breath mint?ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! But I wonder how many people want to advertise that their dog is a 'poop eater'? ound: My girl is SUCH a little priss she won't even touch mud or wet grass. I can only recall ONE time when she was a wee pup and showed interest in rabbit poo. ICK. But ever since we chicken wired the fence, the rabbits can't get in! :whoo:

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank god none of mine have ever eaten their own poop!! and I agree, why would you want to advertise that your dog eats poop - he wont be received well by newcomers.


----------

